

FILSH.net - Free online clipconverter entirely written in Node.JS - sgehlich
http://www.filsh.net

======
snnd
hm, i like it. incredibly fast conversion. can anyone tell me details about
the architecture of the service?

~~~
sgehlich
yup, filsh.net is entirely written in node.js, using express.js and jade.
using redis as a database and ffmpeg for video conversions. running on 40
high-end servers.

------
9elements
w00t 40 servers - 100% node.js? So you've got one of the largest node
installations out there, right?

~~~
janmonschke
I bet only Joyent has as much node.js servers as you ^^

------
primus
perfect platform to get videos/music from youtube to your pc at home! i love
it!

